# MJPEG stream mit wechselnden Kameras anzeigen



## ll96 (19. Sep 2014)

Hallo,
Ich versuche momentan mehrere Mobotix Kameras auf 3 PCs oder 3 Bildschirmen an einem PC anzeigen zu lassen, was an sich ja nicht so schwierig ist, allerdings sollen die Kameras, die  an PC/Bildschirm 2 und 3 angezeigt werden über PC/Bildschirm 1 gewechselt werden, wo dann das Problem beginnt. Es soll nämlich 4 verschiedene Modi geben, in denen die Kameras angezeigt werden.

1.: PC/Bildschirm 1 zeigt Kamera P1 an, PC/Bildschirm 2 zeigt Kamera M1,M2,M3,M4 nacheinander an
2.: PC/Bildschirm 2 zeigt Kamera P2 an, PC/Bildschirm 1 zeigt Kamera M1,M2,M3,M4 nacheinander an
3.: PC/Bildschirm 1 zeigt Kamera D an, PC/Bildschirm 2 zeigt Kamera R2 an
4.: PC/Bildschirm 1 zeigt Kamera R1 an, PC/Bildschirm 2 zeigt Kamera D an.
Der dritte PC/Bildschirm soll jeweils frei verfügbar bleiben, um ins Internet zu gehen oder eine Bestimmte Kamera anzuzeigen.

Die Kameras geben gibt einen mjpeg stream aus.

Als Lösung hätte ich an 2 Raspberry Pi gedacht, an denen Bildschirm 2 und 3 angeschlossen sind. Den ersten Bildschirm würde ich an einen Barbeone oder ähnliches anschließen, der über das Netzwerk die beiden Raspberry Pis anspricht und so die Modi wählt. Andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten würde ich auch dankend annehmen, das sind nur die ersten Gedanken.

Das Umschalten zwischen den einzelnen Modi sollte nicht das Problem sein, jedoch habe ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft die Kameras in einem Java / c++(bei c würde ich 3 Barbeones verwenden) anzuzeigen und über java script schaffe ich es nicht die Kameras umzuschalten.
Vielen dank im Voraus


----------

